# Photo display



## VegasBella (Jul 20, 2015)

I was looking through some resort reviews recently and noticed that the oldest photos always show up first. This can lead one to the impression that a resort has not been updated for decades. I was wondering if maybe the photos could display the most recent first.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2015)

shouldnt be difficult to do!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2015)

easy enough, done!


----------

